

Ask HN: Ideal skillset for Data Analytics? - pravinkenator

Hi All,
I would like to know what are the ideal skillset which is required for Analytics (Data Analytics, Big Data Analytics, Data Modelling etc,) Shortly, the skill sets required to shine in the field of Data Science. I did google about this and did a bit of homework.<p>Programming Language&#x2F;Packages:
<i>R
</i>Python
<i>Posgres
</i>Hadoop&#x2F;Hbase&#x2F;Hive<p>Theoretical Knowledge
<i>Statistics
</i>Machine Learning
*Econometrics<p>It will be great if people can also point out to the appropriate resources also :)
======
achompas
I commented on this subject recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6060821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6060821)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6064248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6064248)

------
joshuaellinger
I know it is out of vogue but make sure you know SQL or you will forever be
asking your IT guys to pull data for you.

